# 8' 300 gallon project



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)

Here are some pictures.Still a work in progress.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, that FX5 looks sooooo tiny. :lol: 
opcorn:


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bet that was a pain to move lol. What are the height and width dimensions on it? Can't wait to get our house.... So many options lol....


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Sweet, looks like you have quite a few big tanks there


----------



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)

Chris,the dimensions are 96" X 30" X 25".


----------



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)

Fusion,I had a 225 and a 280 next to each other but sold both and the 300 will be the only big tank I will have.Also have a 90,55 and a couple smaller ones.


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice. Can't wait to see it setup and fish in it.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm drooling... :drooling: What's going in this tank?


----------



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm gonna have a bunch of haps and peacocks.


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

Brad Mc said:


> I'm gonna have a bunch of haps and peacocks.


Right up my ally then lol


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Interesting project and great tank. Looking forward to seeing in through completion.


----------



## Dieselfool (Aug 11, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)

List of fish going in the tank so far: (not done ordering)
2 or 3 placidochromis phenochilus mdoka white lips
1 placidochromis phenochilus star sapphire
1 lethrinops intermedius
3 ob peacocks
1chilotapia rhoadesii
2 buccochromis nototaenia
1 german red
1 blue dolphin
1 bi color 500
1 turquoise hap
1 dafodill
1 red empress
1 otter point jake
1 eureka red jake
3 insignus
1 venustus
1 mdoka peacock
1 regal peacock
1 lethrinops blackfin
1 taiwan reef
1 electric blue alhi
3 copa. mlotos
1 deep water hap
2 strawberry peacocks
1 sunshine peacock
3 albino eurekas
1 red shoulder peacock
15 syno catfish

Still deciding if I want to add my 10 mobas fronts.


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

I wouldn't add the fronts with whats going to be going in the tank.


----------



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)

Not done with the aquascaping and hiding wires but tank is in place and running.


----------



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)

Added a new photo with the white lights on only.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/n5tj93yg1t353 ... .00.27.jpg


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Very nice. I love the size of that tank!


----------



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Such a beautiful BIG tank...great looking fish too...ENJOY!!!


----------

